
The 12 Signs: How to know when you’re slowly but surely becoming a bad manager - dsr12
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-12-signs-how-to-know-when-youre-slowly-but-surely-becoming-a-bad-manager-82fd5baff33d
======
didgeoridoo
In case Claire is reading this: we absolutely adore KYC. As a 25 person
distributed team, it pokes us in just the right uncomfortable places to start
conversations that need to happen. Brilliant work.

